# Here I go hand routing signs!



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Can't find templates that looked like something I wanted to spend my money on, so, go it alone! Wish me luck? I hope so!
EDIT: For a little more details, the letters are 3" tall on a 1x6 board. The router bit is a 1/2" D. round nose bit. I'm satisfied with the results doing it free hand. I think I can improve a little by putting a center support under that 1x. Doing this in the shop would be great, but it's 20 deg. in the shop, so the basement must suffice.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

SIGNS ?? = I like signs !!
I would start with half the depth you need on the first pass - then, if there are any "irrigularities", you can usually straighten them out on the 2nd pass.
looking forward to following your project

*Edit: *looking closer at your router, what size bit is that ?
I'm thinking you are using a trim or palm router ? do you have the capabilities to make a larger base out of clear plexiglass ? there's not much viewing area the way I see it.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Good luck Jack! I know you will do well.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

John Smith_ said:


> SIGNS ?? = I like signs !!
> I would start with half the depth you need on the first pass - then, if there are any "irrigularities", you can usually straighten them out on the 2nd pass.
> looking forward to following your project
> 
> ...


Sorry brother! To lazy or to short on time for 2 passes. It's a 1/2" bit on a Bosch Colt router. I can see pretty well, and the lighting in the basement is far better than the lighting in the shop, sad but true. I could make a larger base out of plexi, but no time...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Glad to see you back on the forum, Jack.

Even with templates, mine did not come out that well
Another skill to be learned, I suppose.....


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

excellent job !!
I use the same spray glue - I like it.
19 more signs and you will be a PRO !!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Came out nice Jack


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

I routed 11 trail names, truth be told I should have routed at least 22, 1 for each end of the trail. And that's just for starters. Some trails should have 3 or even 4 signs as other trails connect into them. But these are a Christmas gift for the missus and the other land owners, (well, really just for her, but I am looking for positive feed back from the others as well). I'll wait and see how well they are received and what changes she may want before I put any more time into the next set. Plus, I'll most likely try a different wood. I have a limitless supply of white oak, for what ever that's worth.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

John Smith_ said:


> excellent job !!
> I use the same spray glue - I like it.
> 19 more signs and you will be a PRO !!


Thank you John! In fact I needed a little push to get me going, I was dragging my feet because I had this concern that I was going to lose control of the router and have it just run wild and butcher a sign or two. In hindsite I see that it really was pretty easy and I do appreciate the compliment!


----------

